# Nebraska/Iowa Hay



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary - Week Ending Nov 28, 2008

All sales FOB point of origin per ton unless otherwise stated.

NEBRASKA:
Compared to last week, hay sales trading fully steady. Demand was
light to moderate; with increasing buyer interest. Pellets sales were
fully steady. Demand and trade activity was light to moderate.

Northeast Nebraska: Alfalfa: Premium Large square 180.00-225.00 ton.
Good-Premium Grass small square bales 115.00-120.00 ton Round bales 70.00
-80.00 ton. Ground and Delivered to feedlots 120.00-125.00. Dehydrated
alfalfa pellets, 17 percent protein: 220.00-225.00.

Platte Valley of Nebraska: Alfalfa: Premium Large square 180.00-220.00
ton. Good Alfalfa Round Bales 75.00-80.00 ton, Grass Round Bales 85.00-
92.50/ton, Ground and delivered to feedlots 115.00-120.00. Dehydrated
alfalfa pellets, 17 percent protein: 220.00-225.00.

IOWA: South Central/North Central IA (Private treaty):
Compared to last week, sales were steady. Demand and trade activity were
very light.

Detailed Quotations:
Iowa Nebraska
Alfalfa
Small and Large squares
Supreme 180.00-210.00 180.00-225.00
Premium ------------- 170.00-200.00
Good 140.00-170.00 -------------
Fair ------------- -------------
Large Rounds
Supreme ------------- -------------
Premium 125.00-150.00 -------------
Good 80.00-100.00 75.00-80.00
Fair ------------- -------------

Grass Hay
Small and Large Squares
Premium ------------- 115.00-120.00
Good ------------- -------------
Fair ------------- -------------
Large Rounds
Premium ------------- 85.00-92.50
Good ------------- 70.00-80.00
Fair ------------- -------------

Pellets
Dehydrated Alfalfa 17pct 220.00-225.00
Sun-Cured Alfalfa 15pct -------------


----------

